# Cardinale: ora l'incontro con Maldini e comunicato.



## admin (31 Maggio 2022)

Schira e calciomercato.com: dopo aver incontrato Scaroni e Gazidis (*QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/cardinale-e-a-milano-incontro-con-gazidis-e-scaroni.116707/ ) Cardinale incontrerà Paolo Maldini. Confermato per domani il comunicato sulla firma.

Calciomercato.com: cena in Duomo tra Cardinale e Gazidis.

Sky: è possibile che i dirigenti, Maldini, Massara e Gazidis, rimarranno gli stessi almeno in questa prima fase perché i risultati sono stati incredibili. I contratti in scadenza in genere non vengono rinnovati dal vecchio proprietario ma dal nuovo e la sensazione è che si andrà nella direzione del rinnovo.

Secondo GDS all'incontro con i dirigenti il primo ad arrivare é stato Gazidis alle 19:30 seguito da Scaroni ed infine Cardinale. Incontro durato 45 minuti, ed é stato individuato anche Antonello (a.d. Inter) che ha pero' assicurato che si trattava di una coincidenza. Era prevista anche la presenza di Stefano Pioli, ma é stato poi deciso di non coinvolgere la parte sportiva.


----------



## Trumpusconi (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Schira e calciomercato.com: dopo aver incontrato Scaroni e Gazidis (*QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/cardinale-e-a-milano-incontro-con-gazidis-e-scaroni.116707/ ) Cardinale incontrerà Paolo Maldini. Confermato per domani il comunicato sulla firma.


Quindi domani ufficialità della firma sul preliminare (che NON è il closing), e in un indefinito futuro incontro con Maldini.


----------



## sunburn (31 Maggio 2022)

Ivan Gazidis parla al telefono con Paolo Maldini e riferisce a Jerry Cardinale la richiesta di avere un budget per rinforzare la rosa.


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Schira e calciomercato.com: dopo aver incontrato Scaroni e Gazidis (*QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/cardinale-e-a-milano-incontro-con-gazidis-e-scaroni.116707/ ) Cardinale incontrerà Paolo Maldini. Confermato per domani il comunicato sulla firma.


*Secondo GDS il primo ad arrivare é stato Gazidis alle 19:30 seguito da Scaroni ed infine Cardinale. Incontro durato 45 minuti, ed é stato individuato anche Antonello (a.d. Inter) che ha pero' assicurato che si trattava di una coincidenza. Era prevista anche la presenza di Stefano Pioli, ma é stato poi deciso di non coinvolgere la parte sportiva.*


----------



## Marcex7 (31 Maggio 2022)

Domani CardinaLI spiegherà la media company a Paolo perchè è solo così che si vince la Champions


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> *Secondo GDS il primo ad arrivare é stato Gazidis alle 19:30 seguito da Scaroni ed infine Cardinale. Incontro durato 45 minuti, ed é stato individuato anche Antonello (a.d. Inter) che ha pero' assicurato che si trattava di una coincidenza. Era prevista anche la presenza di Stefano Pioli, ma é stato poi deciso di non coinvolgere la parte sportiva.*


Ci compriamo pure i nati dopo?  
scherzi a parte, probabilmente hanno parlato del progetto stadio.


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Schira e calciomercato.com: dopo aver incontrato Scaroni e Gazidis (*QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/cardinale-e-a-milano-incontro-con-gazidis-e-scaroni.116707/ ) Cardinale incontrerà Paolo Maldini. Confermato per domani il comunicato sulla firma.


.


----------



## Raryof (31 Maggio 2022)

Presente anche Silvio Dante


----------



## Mika (31 Maggio 2022)

Si sta prendendo in giro sto tizio che nemmeno Yonghong Li il 13 Aprile 2017


----------



## Nomaduk (31 Maggio 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ci compriamo pure i nati dopo?
> scherzi a parte, probabilmente hanno parlato del *progetto stadio.*


più che altro hanno chiesto ad antonello come intendono regolarsi per lo stadio in termini economici..


----------



## malos (31 Maggio 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ci compriamo pure i nati dopo?
> scherzi a parte, probabilmente hanno parlato del progetto stadio.


Ecco mi hai cassato anche l'ultima speranza, lo stadio da soli.


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2022)

*Sky: è possibile che i dirigenti, Maldini, Massara e Gazidis, rimarranno gli stessi almeno in questa prima fase perché i risultati sono stati incredibili. I contratti in scadenza in genere non vengono rinnovati dal vecchio proprietario ma dal nuovo e la sensazione è che si andrà nella direzione del rinnovo.*


----------



## Raryof (31 Maggio 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> più che altro hanno chiesto ad antonello come intendono regolarsi per lo stadio in termini economici..


Gli hanno detto che lo stadio lo si fa DA SOLI!


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: è possibile che i dirigenti, Maldini, Massara e Gazidis, rimarranno gli stessi almeno in questa prima fase perché i risultati sono stati incredibili. I contratti in scadenza in genere non vengono rinnovati dal vecchio proprietario ma dal nuovo e la sensazione è che si andrà nella direzione del rinnovo.*


"almeno in questa prima fase"....


----------



## SoloMVB (31 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Si sta prendendo in giro sto tizio che nemmeno Yonghong Li il 13 Aprile 2017


Speriamo tutti che possa smentirci, in caso contrario non avrò nemmeno la forza di dirti"io lo sapevo",tale sarebbe la portata del disastro che mi lascerebbe come un vegetale o quasi.


----------



## Nomaduk (31 Maggio 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> "almeno in questa prima fase"....


Si devono conoscere...


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Maggio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Speriamo tutti che possa smentirci, in caso contrario non avrò nemmeno la forza di dirti"io lo sapevo",tale sarebbe la portata del disastro che mi lascerebbe come un vegetale o quasi.


ma come gestione non cambierà molto, sarà come con Elliot.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Schira e calciomercato.com: dopo aver incontrato Scaroni e Gazidis (*QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/cardinale-e-a-milano-incontro-con-gazidis-e-scaroni.116707/ ) Cardinale incontrerà Paolo Maldini. Confermato per domani il comunicato sulla firma.


Al momento son piuttosto freddo su questo passaggio di proprietà, suscita poca emozione. Devo capire a cosa andremo incontro con loro, se asseconderanno le richieste di Maldini. Tanto penso si capirà molto presto...


----------



## SoloMVB (31 Maggio 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma come gestione non cambierà molto, sarà come con Elliot.


Lo so,ma la speranza è che un tizio che spende 1,5 miliardo voglia quantomeno mettere Maldini nelle condizioni di rendere completa la squadra senza chiedere elemosine a destra e sinistra,quì nessuno chiede Mbappe o Salah.


----------



## Nomaduk (31 Maggio 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma come gestione non cambierà molto, sarà come con Elliot.



Con la fregatura che non ci sarà nemmeno il primo mercato della nuova proprietà. Pur sbagliando elliot nei primi 6 mesi prese higuian paqueta piatek ed altri..


----------



## kipstar (31 Maggio 2022)

sensazione del rinnovo ??? boh....sinceramente non credo che abbia altra scelta.....eh.....altrimenti inizierebbe subito con il piede no storto....stortissimo......


----------



## Mika (31 Maggio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Lo so,ma la speranza è che un tizio che spende 1,5 miliardo voglia quantomeno mettere Maldini nelle condizioni di rendere completa la squadra senza chiedere elemosine a destra e sinistra,quì nessuno chiede Mbappe o Salah.


E' la mia speranza, prima di smadonnare voglio vedere che faranno. Poi se non fanno nulla e si vivacchia allora smadonnerò e mi sa tutto il forum


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Maggio 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Con la fregatura che non ci sarà nemmeno il primo mercato della nuova proprietà. Pur sbagliando elliot nei primi 6 mesi prese higuian paqueta piatek ed altri..


se deve essere come quello il mercato allora meglio che non ci sia


----------



## SoloMVB (31 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Al momento son piuttosto freddo su questo passaggio di proprietà, suscita poca emozione. Devo capire a cosa andremo incontro con loro, se asseconderanno le richieste di Maldini. Tanto penso si capirà molto presto...


Infatti,se le intenzioni sono buone,da quì a un mese devono essere chiuse quelle 2-3 operazioni già imbastite da tempo,poi ci sarà tutto luglio per completare la squadra,credo che ad agosto si farà poco o niente,con i campionati già iniziati,difficilmente(salvo infortuni)si faranno operazioni importanti.


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Maggio 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Con la fregatura che non ci sarà nemmeno il primo mercato della nuova proprietà. Pur sbagliando elliot nei primi 6 mesi prese higuian paqueta piatek ed altri..


io penso che con il problema Uefa sulle spalle, l'obiettivo sarà ridurre ulteriormente le perdite, migliorando il bilancio, in modo da non avere sanzioni e restrizioni. I costi aumenteranno con i rinnovi e vediamo come va con Leao, se dovesse partire, faremo mercato con i suoi soldi, altrimenti penso faremo lo stretto necessario cercando di limitare i costi. Purtroppo se non c'è una proprietà che pompa denaro tramite sponsor correlati, il percorso sarà lungo e tortuoso. Mi auguro rimanga Maldini.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> E' la mia speranza, prima di smadonnare voglio vedere che faranno. Poi se non fanno nulla e si vivacchia allora smadonnerò e mi sa tutto il forum



Aspettiamo. Se questi nuovi fanno c… si troveranno sommersi di insulti non solo su questo forum.


----------



## SoloMVB (31 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> E' la mia speranza, prima di smadonnare voglio vedere che faranno. Poi se non fanno nulla e si vivacchia allora smadonnerò e mi sa tutto il forum


Se ci sarà da smadonnare accadrà a breve,perché se Maldini lascia è finita,e questo si saprà nel giro di 10 gg al massimo,se Maldini resta allora non smadonneremo per il mercato,ovvio,se poi vanno a spendere 35 mln per Berardi bruciando parte del budget allora li vado a prendere io a Casa Milan,dirigenti e accompagnatori.


----------



## Nomaduk (31 Maggio 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> io penso che con il problema Uefa sulle spalle, l'obiettivo sarà ridurre ulteriormente le perdite, migliorando il bilancio, in modo da non avere sanzioni e restrizioni. I costi aumenteranno con i rinnovi e vediamo come va con Leao, se dovesse partire, faremo mercato con i suoi soldi, altrimenti penso faremo lo stretto necessario cercando di limitare i costi. Purtroppo se non c'è una proprietà che pompa denaro tramite sponsor correlati, il percorso sarà lungo e tortuoso. Mi auguro rimanga Maldini.


Mah. Quest'anno siamo sui meno 50. In estate partiranno diverse zavorre. Considerato che in champions dovremmo passare il girone e che aumenteranno gli sponsor per forza di cose vista la vittoria dello scudetto si può fare molto e chiudere a meno 30/35 migliorando ancora. Poi se vogliono chiudere il bilancio vicino all'attivo allora sarà il mercato del braccino corto.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Maggio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Se ci sarà da smadonnare accadrà a breve,perché se Maldini lascia è finita,e questo si saprà nel giro di 10 gg al massimo,se Maldini resta allora non smadonneremo per il mercato,ovvio,se poi vanno a spendere 35 mln per Berardi bruciando parte del budget allora li vado a prendere io a Casa Milan,dirigenti e accompagnatori.



Secondo me Maldini non lascerà se non in caso di impossibilità di andare avanti. Onestamente non credo che la nuova proprietà sia così ottusa da mettere alla porta chi rappresenta il milanismo.


----------



## mil77 (31 Maggio 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> io penso che con il problema Uefa sulle spalle, l'obiettivo sarà ridurre ulteriormente le perdite, migliorando il bilancio, in modo da non avere sanzioni e restrizioni. I costi aumenteranno con i rinnovi e vediamo come va con Leao, se dovesse partire, faremo mercato con i suoi soldi, altrimenti penso faremo lo stretto necessario cercando di limitare i costi. Purtroppo se non c'è una proprietà che pompa denaro tramite sponsor correlati, il percorso sarà lungo e tortuoso. Mi auguro rimanga Maldini.


Beh però il problema con l'uefa non è così grosso...nel prossimo triennio si guarderà al rapporto stipendi fatturato rapporto che dovrà essere prima max il 90% poi 80% poi 70%. E il Milan è già ampiamente al di sotto del 90% e forse anche dell'80%. Il Milan nei prossimi 3 anni dovrà aumentare di un bel po i ricavi x poter aumentare di un bel po gli stipendi. Il settlement di adesso riguarda il mancato rispetto del triennio scorso e potrà portare al max qualche sanzione finanziaria ma nemmeno particolarmente elevata


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Schira e calciomercato.com: dopo aver incontrato Scaroni e Gazidis (*QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/cardinale-e-a-milano-incontro-con-gazidis-e-scaroni.116707/ ) Cardinale incontrerà Paolo Maldini. Confermato per domani il comunicato sulla firma.
> 
> Sky: è possibile che i dirigenti, Maldini, Massara e Gazidis, rimarranno gli stessi almeno in questa prima fase perché i risultati sono stati incredibili. I contratti in scadenza in genere non vengono rinnovati dal vecchio proprietario ma dal nuovo e la sensazione è che si andrà nella direzione del rinnovo.
> 
> Secondo GDS all'incontro con i dirigenti il primo ad arrivare é stato Gazidis alle 19:30 seguito da Scaroni ed infine Cardinale. Incontro durato 45 minuti, ed é stato individuato anche Antonello (a.d. Inter) che ha pero' assicurato che si trattava di una coincidenza. Era prevista anche la presenza di Stefano Pioli, ma é stato poi deciso di non coinvolgere la parte sportiva.


.


----------



## Zenos (31 Maggio 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> io penso che con il problema Uefa sulle spalle, l'obiettivo sarà ridurre ulteriormente le perdite, migliorando il bilancio, in modo da non avere sanzioni e restrizioni. I costi aumenteranno con i rinnovi e vediamo come va con Leao, se dovesse partire, faremo mercato con i suoi soldi, altrimenti penso faremo lo stretto necessario cercando di limitare i costi. Purtroppo se non c'è una proprietà che pompa denaro tramite sponsor correlati, il percorso sarà lungo e tortuoso. Mi auguro rimanga Maldini.



Eppure ricordo che con un cambio di proprietà si poteva sforare senza incorrere in sanzioni


----------



## Milo (31 Maggio 2022)

Non ho capito quando c’è l’incontro con Paolo, domani?


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Schira e calciomercato.com: dopo aver incontrato Scaroni e Gazidis (*QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/cardinale-e-a-milano-incontro-con-gazidis-e-scaroni.116707/ ) Cardinale incontrerà Paolo Maldini. Confermato per domani il comunicato sulla firma.
> 
> Sky: è possibile che i dirigenti, Maldini, Massara e Gazidis, rimarranno gli stessi almeno in questa prima fase perché i risultati sono stati incredibili. I contratti in scadenza in genere non vengono rinnovati dal vecchio proprietario ma dal nuovo e la sensazione è che si andrà nella direzione del rinnovo.
> 
> Secondo GDS all'incontro con i dirigenti il primo ad arrivare é stato Gazidis alle 19:30 seguito da Scaroni ed infine Cardinale. Incontro durato 45 minuti, ed é stato individuato anche Antonello (a.d. Inter) che ha pero' assicurato che si trattava di una coincidenza. Era prevista anche la presenza di Stefano Pioli, ma é stato poi deciso di non coinvolgere la parte sportiva.


.


----------



## jumpy65 (31 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Eppure ricordo che con un cambio di proprietà si poteva sforare senza incorrere in sanzioni


Se non sbaglio questa possibilità è stata tolta nel nuovo fpf


----------



## Swaitak (31 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> *Secondo GDS il primo ad arrivare é stato Gazidis alle 19:30 seguito da Scaroni ed infine Cardinale. Incontro durato 45 minuti, ed é stato individuato anche Antonello (a.d. Inter) che ha pero' assicurato che si trattava di una coincidenza. Era prevista anche la presenza di Stefano Pioli, ma é stato poi deciso di non coinvolgere la parte sportiva.*


giusto giusto che senso ha coinvolgere la parte sportiva in una squadra di pallone


----------



## MissRossonera (31 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> *Secondo GDS il primo ad arrivare é stato Gazidis alle 19:30 seguito da Scaroni ed infine Cardinale. Incontro durato 45 minuti, ed é stato individuato anche Antonello (a.d. Inter) che ha pero' assicurato che si trattava di una coincidenza. Era prevista anche la presenza di Stefano Pioli, ma é stato poi deciso di non coinvolgere la parte sportiva.*


Ormai pare proprio cosa fatta, spero solo che l'incontro con Paolo avvenga domani.


----------



## Marcex7 (31 Maggio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Lo so,ma la speranza è che un tizio che spende 1,5 miliardo voglia quantomeno mettere Maldini nelle condizioni di rendere completa la squadra senza chiedere elemosine a destra e sinistra,quì nessuno chiede Mbappe o Salah.


Con lo stadio e il quarto posto,in 3/5 anni ci rivende e guadagna.
Non c'è bisogno di vincere e il nostro Cardina-Li lo sa bene


----------



## babsodiolinter (31 Maggio 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ci compriamo pure i nati dopo?
> scherzi a parte, probabilmente hanno parlato del progetto stadio.


O sono andati a chiedere/copiare in stile made in China il sistema compro a 500ml/0 debiti/vinco lo scudo/vendo a 1.3milirdi/e mi tengo pure il 30%.

Scherzi a parte

Com'è logico che sia con queste proprietà, prima si parla di affari,percentuali,infrastrutture, sponsor,etc 
Poi si parla con il "capo squadra" (maldini)e sicuramente snon ti fai scappare uno che ha allestito in povertà (come tutti sottolineano) il giocattolo che da 500ml di un paio d'anni fà oggi lhai comprato al triplo..

L'importante è che ci sbrighiamo..
P.s.:ciao corvo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Maggio 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Con la fregatura che non ci sarà nemmeno il primo mercato della nuova proprietà. Pur sbagliando elliot nei primi 6 mesi prese higuian paqueta piatek ed altri..


Se uno non é stupido e impara dagli errori é una cosa da non ripetere.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Maggio 2022)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Con lo stadio e il quarto posto,in 3/5 anni ci rivende e guadagna.
> Non c'è bisogno di vincere e il nostro Cardina-Li lo sa bene


Possibile non vi é chiaro che il piano é totalmente opposto?
Secondo voi investe il 25% del suo patrimonio acquistando a prezzo altissimo un’azienda per poi rivenderla dopo 3 anni senza aver cambiato nulla é cosí facendo dovrebbe raddoppiare il capitale investito prendendo 3 e passa miliardi?

Ma lo pensate seriamente?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Maggio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Possibile non vi é chiaro che il piano é totalmente opposto?
> Secondo voi investe il 25% del suo patrimonio acquistando a prezzo altissimo un’azienda per poi rivenderla dopo 3 anni senza aver cambiato nulla é cosí facendo dovrebbe raddoppiare il capitale investito prendendo 3 e passa miliardi?
> 
> Ma lo pensate seriamente?


Non è che non è chiaro, è che sono solo tue congetture. Staremo a vedere! Incrocio tutto


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Schira e calciomercato.com: dopo aver incontrato Scaroni e Gazidis (*QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/cardinale-e-a-milano-incontro-con-gazidis-e-scaroni.116707/ ) Cardinale incontrerà Paolo Maldini. Confermato per domani il comunicato sulla firma.
> 
> Calciomercato.com: cena in Duomo tra Cardinale e Gazidis.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Maggio 2022)

.


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Schira e calciomercato.com: dopo aver incontrato Scaroni e Gazidis (*QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/cardinale-e-a-milano-incontro-con-gazidis-e-scaroni.116707/ ) Cardinale incontrerà Paolo Maldini. Confermato per domani il comunicato sulla firma.
> 
> Calciomercato.com: cena in Duomo tra Cardinale e Gazidis.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Maggio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Possibile non vi é chiaro che il piano é totalmente opposto?
> Secondo voi investe il 25% del suo patrimonio acquistando a prezzo altissimo un’azienda per poi rivenderla dopo 3 anni senza aver cambiato nulla é cosí facendo dovrebbe raddoppiare il capitale investito prendendo 3 e passa miliardi?
> 
> Ma lo pensate seriamente?


Parli come sapessi vita, morte e miracoli di questa trattativa. A me francamente puzza tanto la valutazione di 1,3 miliardi per il 70%. Già questo è sufficiente per mettermi dei dubbi, ora non so francamente su quali basi sia stata data una valutazione del genere, ma a me pare esageratamente gonfiata. Io non so cosa farà questo Cardinale, non so chi sono gli investitori che stanno dietro di lui, ma io non mi avventurerei in congetture in una trattativa che ha molte ombre, pretendendo di avere la verità in tasca. Io mi auguro che abbia buone intenzioni e faccia crescere il Milan ma da quando Berlusconi ha passato la mano molte cose sono complicate da spiegare.


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Schira e calciomercato.com: dopo aver incontrato Scaroni e Gazidis (*QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/cardinale-e-a-milano-incontro-con-gazidis-e-scaroni.116707/ ) Cardinale incontrerà Paolo Maldini. Confermato per domani il comunicato sulla firma.
> 
> Calciomercato.com: cena in Duomo tra Cardinale e Gazidis.
> 
> ...



*Restate on topic e quotate le news *


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Schira e calciomercato.com: dopo aver incontrato Scaroni e Gazidis (*QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/cardinale-e-a-milano-incontro-con-gazidis-e-scaroni.116707/ ) Cardinale incontrerà Paolo Maldini. Confermato per domani il comunicato sulla firma.
> 
> Calciomercato.com: cena in Duomo tra Cardinale e Gazidis.
> 
> ...



sono al 99% sicuro che RedBird cercherà di rinnovare Paolo. Sono ben consapevoli che rappresenta il Milan, oltre ad avere fatto benissimo in questi anni. Paolo ha lanciato qualche messaggio non chiarissimo, si aspetta probabilmente qualche investimento in più, anche se nella mia testa era più una questione di principio (non mi hanno chiamato per il rinnovo in tutto questo tempo). Non penso Paolo lasci, ci tiene al Milan, se lo sento un pò suo. E RedBird quantomeno garantirà quanto fatto da Elliot, l'ha già detto anche Gazidis, continuità nel nome della sostenibilità. Parola che non piace ma tant'è, non ci si scappa. Si può comunque lavorare bene e sostituire i vari partenti con gli Origi, Enzo Fernadnes, De Kateleare ecc...sono ottimi nomi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Schira e calciomercato.com: dopo aver incontrato Scaroni e Gazidis (*QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/cardinale-e-a-milano-incontro-con-gazidis-e-scaroni.116707/ ) Cardinale incontrerà Paolo Maldini. Confermato per domani il comunicato sulla firma.
> 
> Calciomercato.com: cena in Duomo tra Cardinale e Gazidis.
> 
> ...


Comunque io sarò tradizionalista, ma a me proprietà in cui non so la faccia del vero proprietario mettono una certa inquietudine. Sarò antiquato io. Però pure Jerry Calà in un film, trovandosi in un party gay, disse "devo chiarire un Little dettaglio. I like... la cara vecchia faiga". E gli risposero che era antico. Ecco a volte essere antichi non è sempre un male, dipende dalla prospettiva che si ha. Poi io non percepisco Gazidis come un AD, la vedo come una figura asettica, controversa, per certi versi un disagiato che ha litigato con qualsiasi essere transitato a Milanello. Probabilmente pure il gatto randagio di Milanello quando lo vede scappa. Non mi identifico in quel personaggio, forse neanche Paolo e Zvone ne hanno riconosciuto l'autorità probabilmente, non avendo una grande considerazione per lui. Che dire, spero salti il sudafricano, io non lo reggo. Almeno Cardinale facci questo favore...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Parli come sapessi vita, morte e miracoli di questa trattativa. A me francamente puzza tanto la valutazione di 1,3 miliardi per il 70%. Già questo è sufficiente per mettermi dei dubbi, ora non so francamente su quali basi sia stata data una valutazione del genere, ma a me pare esageratamente gonfiata. Io non so cosa farà questo Cardinale, non so chi sono gli investitori che stanno dietro di lui, ma io non mi avventurerei in congetture in una trattativa che ha molte ombre, pretendendo di avere la verità in tasca. Io mi auguro che abbia buone intenzioni e faccia crescere il Milan ma da quando Berlusconi ha passato la mano molte cose sono complicate da spiegare.


Non c’é nulla che indichi qualcosa di strano, non sono sconosciuti, sono personaggi stranoti, che controllano Tim, il Liverpool…

mi sembra che semplicemente non sia simpatico l’acquirente si fabbrichino teorie fantasiose, a quale scopo poi…

Mettiamo anche, per assurdo, che cosí fosse. Qual se differenza farebbe rispetto allo sceicco di turno?

i fondi, oppure gli azionariati diffusi posseggono l’80% delle,squadre piú importanti e saliranno sempre piú.

Cosa non quadra nel fatto che gente raccolga i soldi per investirli nello sport? In tutto il mondo i proprietari delle squadre sportive fanno soldi con le squadre sportive top (il 2 giugno esce la,serie su Buss é i Lakers che é molto istruttiva al riguardo). Il calcio é lo sport piú popolare al mondo, é normale che i fondi lo vedano come una potenziale fonte di profitto e ci investano in modo efficace,

É una competizione basata sul merito, non vedo perché sia cosí osteggiata rispetto alll’approccio feudale del mecenate.


----------



## King of the North (1 Giugno 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Si sta prendendo in giro sto tizio che nemmeno Yonghong Li il 13 Aprile 2017


La verità molto molto triste è che i dubbi dei tifosi dipendono dal nome: Jarry Cardinale 
Però quando si parlava degli arabi tutti a due: “eh ma se spendono più di un 1mld per comprarci impossibile che poi non investano per farci vincere”
….perché il buon Jarry quanto sta spendendo? Però qui leggo solo cose del tipo “non ho sensazioni positive”….
evidentemente ci sono molti medium qui dentro


----------



## Boomer (1 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Parli come sapessi vita, morte e miracoli di questa trattativa. A me francamente puzza tanto la valutazione di 1,3 miliardi per il 70%. Già questo è sufficiente per mettermi dei dubbi, ora non so francamente su quali basi sia stata data una valutazione del genere, ma a me pare esageratamente gonfiata. Io non so cosa farà questo Cardinale, non so chi sono gli investitori che stanno dietro di lui, ma io non mi avventurerei in congetture in una trattativa che ha molte ombre, pretendendo di avere la verità in tasca. Io mi auguro che abbia buone intenzioni e faccia crescere il Milan ma da quando Berlusconi ha passato la mano molte cose sono complicate da spiegare.


Partendo dal presupposto che valutare una società di calcio è complesso abbiamo un'altra acquisizione con cui fare un paragone, quella del Chelsea.
Ebbene il Chelsea è stato comprato per circa 5 mld di euro, ovvero un multiplo compreso tra 7-9 volte i ricavi.
Il Milan invece è stato acquisito per un multiplo di 4-5 volte i ricavi.

Non ci vedo nulla di strano nel prezzo richiesto da Elliott considerando lo stato attuale del mercato, che la società ha zero debito (che ha sicuramente facilitato la trattativa) e tante potenzialità di crescita.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non c’é nulla che indichi qualcosa di strano, non sono sconosciuti, sono personaggi stranoti, che controllano Tim, il Liverpool…
> 
> mi sembra che semplicemente non sia simpatico l’acquirente si fabbrichino teorie fantasiose, a quale scopo poi…
> 
> ...


Non mi torna la valutazione del Milan prima di tutto, completamente campata per aria. Il Milan oggi vale 1,8 miliardi? Io ho fortissimi dubbi, francamente. 
Poi abbiamo capito che lo sceicco non viene, il metro di paragone per quello che mi riguarda non è lo sceicco e neanche Investcorp. Elliott ha assunto le migliori decisioni per sè, per trarne un profitto, ma siamo così sicuri che abbia preso le migliori decisioni per la crescita del Milan? Ecco io ho dei dubbi, delle perplessità, come le ha palesate Maldini. Io più che per Vlahovic sono esterrefatto per esserci fatti scappare per una manciata di milioni Konè del Tolosa, ora nel mirino di grandi club, per dei paletti troppo stringenti. O Julian Alvarez a gennaio, che il City ha pagato 18 mln di euro. Mi chiedo se anche solo con un Commisso certi acquisti sarebbero saltati e la mia risposta a questa domanda è un no secco. Paletti e imposizioni meno rigide che non osteggino l’acquisto di giocatodi a prezzi congrui saranno graditi da ora in avanti.
Poi ripeto vediamo cosa combinano, nessuno è andato a casa Milan col fucile, stiamo qui esprimendo delle opinioni e anche io mi auguro che si dimostrino una proprietà che porti sì delle innovazioni, ma anche investimenti oculati.


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Giugno 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> O sono andati a chiedere/copiare in stile made in China il sistema compro a 500ml/0 debiti/vinco lo scudo/vendo a 1.3milirdi/e mi tengo pure il 30%.
> 
> Scherzi a parte
> 
> ...


L'agenda sarà bella fitta, e non bisogna sbagliare nulla, quest'anno ci aspetteranno tutti, criticandoci se dovessimo fare un passo falso. Sarà una stagione più complessa. 

Ciao babs, è un piacere risentirti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Giugno 2022)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Partendo dal presupposto che valutare una società di calcio è complesso abbiamo un'altra acquisizione con cui fare un paragone, quella del Chelsea.
> Ebbene il Chelsea è stato comprato per circa 5 mld di euro, ovvero un multiplo compreso tra 7-9 volte i ricavi.
> Il Milan invece è stato acquisito per un multiplo di 4-5 volte i ricavi.
> 
> Non ci vedo nulla di strano nel prezzo richiesto da Elliott considerando lo stato attuale del mercato, che la società ha zero debito (che ha sicuramente facilitato la trattativa) e tante potenzialità di crescita.


Ma vogliamo anche valutare il parco giocatori del Chelsea? Il Milan in tre stagioni é passato a valere quanto… da 700 milioni a 1,8 miliardi? Mi pare una esagerazione. Comunque su questi lidi si diceva che Elliott per aumentare il valore del Milan avrebbe dovuto investire, eppure non lo ha fatto. Maldini l’altro giorno ha sostenuto che per comprare i 21 giocatori arrivati con lui c’è stata una spesa netta di 75 milioni. Chi mi dice che anche Redbirds non faccia uguale? Perché qui in molti che appoggiavano Elliott sostenevano le stesse tesi che ora sostengono con Redbird, ossia che Cardinale se vuole aumentare il valore del Milan dovrà investire. Io a questo non ci credo, non la vedo una cosa certa.


----------



## Viulento (1 Giugno 2022)

per il bene del milan:
paolo rinnova e la proprieta' spendera'.
oppure
paolo non rinnova e la proprieta' non spendera'.

per il bene di maldini:
paolo rinnova e la proprieta' non spendera'.

chissa' cosa accadra'.


----------



## numero 3 (1 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non mi torna la valutazione del Milan prima di tutto, completamente campata per aria. Il Milan oggi vale 1,8 miliardi? Io ho fortissimi dubbi, francamente.
> Poi abbiamo capito che lo sceicco non viene, il metro di paragone per quello che mi riguarda non è lo sceicco e neanche Investcorp. Elliott ha assunto le migliori decisioni per sè, per trarne un profitto, ma siamo così sicuri che abbia preso le migliori decisioni per la crescita del Milan? Ecco io ho dei dubbi, delle perplessità, come le ha palesate Maldini. Io più che per Vlahovic sono esterrefatto per esserci fatti scappare per una manciata di milioni Konè del Tolosa, ora nel mirino di grandi club, per dei paletti troppo stringenti. O Julian Alvarez a gennaio, che il City ha pagato 18 mln di euro. Mi chiedo se anche solo con un Commisso certi acquisti sarebbero saltati e la mia risposta a questa domanda è un no secco. Paletti e imposizioni meno rigide che non osteggino l’acquisto di giocatodi a prezzi congrui saranno graditi da ora in avanti.
> Poi ripeto vediamo cosa combinano, nessuno è andato a casa Milan col fucile, stiamo qui esprimendo delle opinioni e anche io mi auguro che si dimostrino una proprietà che porti sì delle innovazioni, ma anche investimenti oculati.




Concordo però senza J Alvarez senza Kone e Vlahovic alla Juve abbiamo vinto uno scudetto e cosa vuoi dire a Maldini e dirigenza?
Hanno ragione loro, ovvio che è stato un episodio e l'anno prossimo non sarà certo uguale a questo ma non possedendo la sfera magica Elliott può dire " siamo a posto cosi".
Maldini che non è scemo spinge per alzare l'asticella


----------



## Tobi (1 Giugno 2022)

Premessa: La news sugli arabi aveva fatto gasare e non poco, perché si pensa che gli arabi siano tutti come quello del PSG o del City che pompano liquidità con sponsorizzazioni fasulle. Ma investcorp si presentava come un fondo tale e quale a Redbird.

Non sono qui a tessere le lodi di Cardinale, non so chi sia, cosa faccia, quote liverpool a parte e nemmeno mi interessa perché voglio godermi solo il calcio giocato.

Penso che però il termine sostenibilità non debba essere visto come un alibi al non investire un euro. Si può essere sostenibili spendendo ed investendo in linea con la crescita del club. Significa che se quest anno rispetto all'anno precedente lo scudetto mi ha portato 96mln (Champions, premio primo posto, sold out quasi ogni partita) mentre l'anno precedente il quarto posto mi ha fruttato 40 mln, devo avere la volontà di investire quei soldi in più e non mettermi 96 mln in saccoccia. Magari non li uso tutti, 1/3 li decido di metterli in cassa ma un 60/70% li gestisco per migliorare la parte sportiva.

Vi ricordate l'ultima qualificazione in Champions con il duo malefico?

Si era aspettato tutta l'estate l'esito del preliminare di Champions con il PSV, visto che ci veniva detto (allenatore compreso) con la qualificazione in Champions si fa un tipo di mercato, senza se ne fa un altro. Passammo il playoff ed il nostro mercato fu: Acquisto Matri a 15 mln e contemporaneamente cessione di Boateng a 15 mln. Praticamente i 50 mln della Champions se li sono tutti intascati. 

Decidi di vendere Leao perché ti arriva un offerta mostruosa? 150mln? Bene, avendo ottenuto anche la qualificazione in Champions ed avendo 200mln di budger, i 150 di Leao li reinvesto tutti fino all'ultimo centesimo.

A me una gestione cosi non farebbe storcere il naso.


----------

